# أدوات القياس الناقلة .. د.أحمد زكي حلمي



## ahmedzhelmy (22 أكتوبر 2009)

[font=mcs taybah s_u normal.]تمهيد[/font]
أدوات القياس الناقلة هي عبارة عن مجموعة من الفراجير (البراجل) المختلفة الأشكال، وتسمى بأدوات القياس الناقلة حيث إنها تنقل المقاييس المختلفة من المساطر أو من مشغولات نموذجية إلى المشغولة المراد قياسها.
تستخدم الفراجير بصفة عامة في نقل القياسات من القدم الصلب إلى القطع المطلوب تشغيلها، حيث يستخدمها البراد في رسم الخطوط المتوازية، والتحقيق من توازي الأسطح الخارجية أو الداخلية للمشغولات، كما يستخدمها الخراط في مقارنة قياس الأجزاء الأسطوانية بمشغولات نموذجية، ومراجعة وفحص توازي الأسطح الداخلية للثقوب.
تصنع الفراجير من الصلب الذي لا يصدأ أو من الصلب المتوسط الصلادة، وتتكون بصفة عامة من ساقين مثبتين بمسمار بحيث يكونا قابلا للحركة. تختلف أشكال الفراجير بعضها عن بعض باختلاف استخدام كل منها.
يتناول هذا البحث جميع أنواع وأشكال الفراجير، كل منها على حدة.


----------



## mohamed mech (22 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك و نفعنا بعلمك يا دكتور احمد


----------



## فتوح (23 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا دكتور أحمد وبارك في علمك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.أحمد خيري (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*أستاذي الدكتور/ أحمد زكي *​*شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع ، وشكرا على كل ما تقدم لنا *​*فأنا بصراحة أبحث في منتدى المهندسين العرب بقسم الهندسة الميكانيكية وكل الأقسام التي لها علاقة بالصناعات الميكانيكية عن موضوعات التي بإسم حضرتك فقط *​*فشرحك وأسلوبك سهل وجميل ـ بارك الله فيك .*​*مع الشكر الجزيل*​*م.أحمد*  خيري​


----------



## م.علي أحمد (22 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا دكتور أحمد زكي ، مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## عباس سمير (22 نوفمبر 2009)

الشكر الجزيل لك على الكتب القيمة


----------



## hhhkhalil (29 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد رأفت (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شـــــــــــــكر حار جـدآ لسيادتك


----------



## عمراياد (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم على الموضوع المفيد والمهم


----------



## بنت الكهروميكانيك (30 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوور اخ احمد عالموضوع المفيد


----------



## م.حماده مصطفى (28 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا دكتور على ما تقدمه لنا من علم نافع ، بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد دعبس (6 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير
​


----------



## سمير شربك (8 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.شيماء شريف (5 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع


----------



## م.صلاح محمود (11 مايو 2010)

على الرغم من أن هذا الموضوع من الموضوعات البسيطة ، إلا إنه من الموضوعات الهامة جدا ، فإن الإستعمال الصحيح لهذه الأدوات يؤدي إلى دقة المشغولات المصنعه
بارك الله فيك يا دكور أحمد
مع تحياتي
م.صلاح محمود


----------

